# Low Fat Apple Loaf



## TheHummer (Mar 24, 2005)

2 medium apples 
¾ cup brown sugar 
½ cup low-fat yoghurt 
1 egg, lightly beaten 
1¾ cups flour 
1 tsp each : baking soda, ground cinnamon, ground ginger ½ cup each : raisins and sultanas 

1 Pre-heat the oven to 170°C. Line a 23cm x 13cm loaf tin with baking paper.
2 Shred the apples, leaving the skins on, using the coarse side of a cheese grater. You should have about 1½ cups of grated apple. Combine with the yoghurt, sugar and eggs then set aside.
3 Sift the flour, baking soda and spices into a bowl. Blend in the apple mixture and the dried fruit.4Pour into the prepared pan and bake for 40-50 minutes, until a skewer, inserted into the centre, comes out clean. Slice, spread with butter if desired. 

Yield: 16 slices


----------

